# Disney/Orlando advice - too hot in Aug?



## Pit (Feb 12, 2007)

I've never been to Disney/Orlando as a kid or adult, so I know nothing about the area or best times to visit. I decided to take my kids (8 & 10) there this summer, and grabbed a BCV unit that showed up this morning for a late August week. 

As I was looking outside this morning at the falling snow, summer in Florida was very appealing. But now I'm wondering if late August is a bad time to go. Crowded? Too hot? Hurricanes? I have to decide whether to keep this trade or throw it back. Any advice?


----------



## Judy (Feb 12, 2007)

August is not all that crowded in the parks compared to week 52 and spring break, especially late August when some school systems are open and others are holding sports camps and such.
Hot?  Yes, and humid.  Also you can expect short, refreshing rain showers in the afternoon and if you're really unlucky a hurricane.  
Too hot and humid?  It depends on where you  live and whether it's your habit to keep your airconditioning set on a low temperature.  It isn't usually any hotter in Florida in August than it is in Virginia and Washington DC.  But if you live where the humidity is low, you might be uncomfortable in Central Florida in August.


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 12, 2007)

Judy said:


> It depends on where you  live and whether it's your habit to keep your airconditioning set on a low temperature.  It isn't usually any hotter in Florida in August than it is in Virginia and Washington DC.



Last August Florida was actually more comfortable than DC. We enjoyed our August trip to Orlando and Fort Myers. The beach was practically deserted and was wonderful.

Just plan on doing something wet in the afternoon.


----------



## llp479 (Feb 12, 2007)

Late August is a great time to go with regards to crowds.  Most of the FL schools are back in session, so the parks are not bad.  The temps in Aug aren't any worse than they are in June or July.  Heck, even May can be miserable. BCV has a great pool and location so I say keep it.

We're going over July 4th.  Think I should have my head examined, but DH didn't want to miss a full week of work.   We've been at WDW in every month except July, so now we'll cross that one off as well.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been late June and late July.  Both were hot and miserable, but still a lot of fun.



llp479 said:


> We've been at WDW in every month except July, so now we'll cross that one off as well.


----------



## DanR (Feb 12, 2007)

We would often go to Disney in August before we moved to Central Forida.
It will be hot and it will be humid and the sun will be intense.  We usually went to the park first thing in the morning when it opened.  We would leave the park in the afternoon and go to the hotel pool until around 5:00pm to cool off.  Then it was back to the park until it closed usually around midnight.
It can be done you just have to work around the mid day sun.
The good thing about August is that the parks are opened very late.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Jeni (Feb 12, 2007)

Pit-

It all depends where you are traveling from...We were in Orlando the last week of August 2006 and it was actually hotter at home in Virginia. We usually spend part of October or November in Orlando, but late August isn't so bad (even when I was 5 months pregnant in '04). Again, it all depends upon the weather you are used to. Re: crowds, I'd much rather be in Orlando in late August/early September verus Thanksgiving, Christmas, or Spring Break. We've tried each of those holidays with the mouse and swore we'd never do it again. Unless you think you'd be completely miserable with some heat, I'd keep the trade.

Jeni


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 12, 2007)

if you have a 1-bedroom you will love it.

a studio - well a studio is just that - basically a hotel room with a kitchennett - not even 2 beds - 1 queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.

but that pool is just wonderful!!! (the one at BC/YC not the quiet pool at BCV)


----------



## Pit (Feb 12, 2007)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for all the replies. I got a 1-bdrm in the trade. We live in WI, so we're used to the summer humidity (not necessarily the higher temps though). I searched for some pics of BCV. That pool sure looks inviting. I guess we'll just have to suffer through  

With a little help from the weather man, this should turn out to be a really good end-of-summer vacation. Can't beat Tuggers for sound advice. Thanks again.


----------

